# Adriana Lima poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Adriana Lima poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (8x)*

7x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Adriana Lima poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (15x) Update*

8x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2017)

:klasse: & :thx:


----------



## ass20 (20 Nov. 2017)

THanks for Adriana


----------

